# Sweet Baby James - 3rd October 2008



## bluebell

Sorry it's a bit of a long one :D

Just managed to get a few quiet moments to write the birth announcement for my beautiful baby boy James (Jay) who was born at 2:46am on 3rd October by emergency c-section weighing 7lb15.

Jay was due to be delivered today by planned c-section at 8:00am because he had been breech since approx week 25 but he decided late on 2nd October that he wanted to arrive sooner!! :happydance:

I was just dropping off to sleep on Thursday night at about 11:35pm when I heard a popping noise :shock:  well I have never jumped out of bed so quickly in my life and ran straight to the toilet. I sat there for a while with slight cramping in complete disbelief wondering if that was my waters going or my mind playing tricks on me :shrug: I was back and forth to my bed three times before I finally thought (and actually admitted to myself) that I might be in labour 

I rang delivery suite and explained my symptoms and they told me I would be better off coming in to get checked over and be sent home again if it was a false alarm, rather than stay at home and actually be in labour. SoI pottered around getting the last of my bits together, at this point I wasnt having contractions as such, just uncomfortable period like cramping. I got myself dressed and woke my DH up (hed been asleep for about an hour at this point).

The look of disbelief in his face was comical :saywhat:, I think he thought I was taking the p*ss!! Anyway he was up and dressed within a couple of minutes and we were on our way to the hospital at 1:00am. It was so surreal, both of us knackered driving down the empty roads to the hospital with me just laughing about how wed probably be home again within the hour after realising it was BH or a false alarm.

I started to get proper contractions on the way to the hospital which as soon as they started were about 5 mins apart and lasted for about a minute (and were very painful)!! :hissy: I was trying not to let on how much they hurt as I knew my DH would worry about me as he hates seeing me in pain and is so squeamish. 

We arrived at the hospital at about 1:20am and we went straight to delivery suite. The MW came into see me and talked about us needing a scan to check if he was still breech after Id been checked over to see if I was actually in labour. Then she proceeded to say that theyd probably do my c-section in the morning if it was early labour as there werent many staff about and theyd had a manic night. I remember thinking I cant possibly feel like this all night it f***ing hurts :hissy:

I was absolutely desperate for the loo so off I toddled with a cup to try and collect any wee so they could see if it was my waters. I sat down and had a complete empty out (TMI) and managed to wee a bit in this pot, whilst being doubled over in pain. I looked and knew straight away that this was actually it (OMFG :shock:) as there was blood and all sorts in the pot I struggled back to the delivery room in agony.

By this time my contractions were coming thick and fast and the MW took one look at me and seemed to realise that things were happening quickly and a doctor was sent for to give me an internal. I was offered gas and air but I felt so tripped out and felt so sick, I didnt want to try it as I thought Id puke everywhere. The doctor checked my cervix (Ouch that was bloody painful) and told me I was already 4cm dilated, that was about 1:45am and only just over 2 hours after my waters had gone. Apparently the MW turned to my DH and said this baby is coming tonight!!

All of a sudden everything seemed to kick off. My contractions were pretty much continuous, about 30 seconds rest bite between each one and the theatre staff were milling about everywhere. It was so surreal and quite funny cos they were talking me through what was going to happen and all I remember thinking was please get the f**king Spinal done, Im in agony, but trying to maintain an air of composure and be really calm as DH was so worried about me:muaha:

I didnt have another scan, I can only assume there wasnt enough time, baby was coming and he was coming fast. I was wheeled into theatre and it felt like I was in a hospital drama or something. At this point I went into shock which didnt wear off until about 30mins after LO arrived, I was shaking and teeth chattering - I felt soooo cold. 

The spinal was awesome :D, the relief was immense as it was put in and started to work. On a side note, we dont plan to have another, LO but if we ever did it would be epidural all the way. I had originally wanted a natural water birth labour, with Jay but having experienced contractions once, ID NEVER WANT TO AGAIN

The screen was put up and the next thing I knew I heard this sucking sound and heard someone say theres your watersI assumed they meant theyd come out normally before realising they were actually in the process of doing the c-section, so I really didnt feel them doing the operation at all. 

The next thing I know, my LO is put on a table behind me and being checked over by the paediatrician. Jay was perfect and I remember the mix of emotions I felt was overwhelming :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: . Our LO was then placed on the operating theatre table next to my head, and me and DH just spent the next 20 mins or so in quiet disbelief and awe looking at our gorgeous baby :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I was then taken to the recovery room and had loads of blankets put on me to sort the shaking out and was given a sweet cup of tea, which was honestly the best cup of tea Ive ever had!! :D

I spent two days on the hospital ward and finally arrived home yesterday evening :happydance:. I am very sore, but Jay is worth every single second of pain and I am an incredibly happy (and extremely tired) mummy. I slept for only 4 ½ hours between Wednesday night and yesterday evening (another long story) and only slept about 4 hours last night so am absolutely knackered but still ecstatic :sleep:

Its incredibly hard to even find the words to describe the overwhelming sense of happiness I feel when I stare at my son, and the relief that he is absolutely perfect. Happydays :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Heres some pics of my wonderful baby James David Thomas

Age 30 mins :cloud9:
https://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/walesydave/baby022.jpg


Age 2 days Leaving Hospital :cloud9:
https://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/walesydave/baby3005.jpg


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations, hope you get some sleep soon x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

so cute! Congrats xXx


----------



## reallytinyamy

Congrats. Well done


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations, hes gorgeous :) x x x


----------



## ryder

Congrats! He is sooo cute!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he's gorgeous :)


----------



## MrsKeene

How sweet, he is such an adorable little thing!!!!!


----------



## sam76

hes so cute well done xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairebear

congrats he is beautiful xx


----------



## Laura1984

Congrats!! xx


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous x x


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny, hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## Ames

well done.. hes lovely!! :) Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## bex

How cute does your LO look in his little bear suit.
Congratulations xx


----------



## Frankie

well done hes adorable


----------



## lauriech

Congratulations! Your LO Jay is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Jem

Congrats, he's lovely!!! x


----------



## danni2609

Hes gorgeous Congrats!!


----------



## Blob

Awwwww congrautulations :hugs: That second photo is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Lucy&Pard

Oh how cute is he!? Well done and congratulations! I love his suit! Is it from Mothercare?!


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats hes beautiful xx


----------



## SalJay

Congratulations!!!!! How sweet does he look in his car seat!!!! xx


----------



## cosmotbear

Just perfect Bluebell!!! Well done you, hope you get some much needed rest soon!!


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun, he is gorgeous

xxx


----------



## gde78

Utterly gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh congratulations.xx


----------



## missjacey44

congratulations! the second picture is sooo cute!! xx


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations on your cutie-boy! How sweet in that teddy bear suit!


----------



## carries

Congrats! He is just too cute!!!


----------



## SuzyQ

Bit of a drama! Congrats, he's tooo cute, especially in the 2nd photo! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## cherylanne

Congratulations hun, he is beautiful xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## bambikate

congrats he's gorgeous x x


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and Welcome to the world James!


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## pinkmac85

He is adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## bluebell

Lucy&Pard said:


> Oh how cute is he!? Well done and congratulations! I love his suit! Is it from Mothercare?!

Thanks hun :hug: The bear suit was a pressie from a friend and is from Adams. When my mate gave it to me (a few weeks ago) I thought there'd be no way my LO would fit in it as it looked so small, but Jay looked tiny in it :cloud9:


Thanks everyone for your messages :hug: I'm feeling a bit better today as have managed to catch up on my sleep a little bit and am just starting to find my feet. With Jay being my first, both DH and I are on a *steep* learning curve :lol:

I'm loving every second of mummyhood :cloud9:

xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations, he is soooo cute!! xx


----------



## CeliaM

awwww.... too cute! Thanks for sharing your story, and a big CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!


----------



## XKatX

Well done you - he's lovey! I hope you recover soon hun x x


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats and he is beautiful, loving the bear outfit. x


----------



## Laura--x

hes adorable x


----------



## Mira

He's adorable, Congrats!!


----------



## nessajane

congrats!! he's lovely :)


----------



## kiwimama

That little bear suit is sooo cute! Congrats!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is beautiful xx


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun hes soooooooooo snap on the outfit Ive got one so cute


----------



## Miss Duke

My goodness, he was in a hurry to meet his mummy and daddy!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## AC81

congratulations - he's gorgeous xx


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations his adorable :)


----------



## embojet

Congrats, he is gorgeous x


----------



## happy mum

Congratulations [email protected] Gorgeous!!


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulaions hun! He's adorable!
xx


----------



## Fossey

Awww congrats!


----------

